
Ask HN: Food Delivery Queuing System [Caviar] - dinisp89
I work for a large restaurant group in NYC. 11 of our 12 locations have temporarily shuttered and we laid off 1200+ workers. One of our stores which has huge brand recognition in NY is doing extremely good business on delivery. There are challenges we&#x27;re working through because we&#x27;ve never used Caviar at this particular store before. The way it works is:<p>1. Order gets placed by the customer online
2. The courier shows up with one or multiple orders but due to size and social distancing constraints, we have them wait outside. 
3. We end up using a radio to call courier orders that were marked as ready by our team inside so that expediters can &#x27;run&#x27; the food out to them. This creates some challenges because we end up having to repeat order #s nonstop and figure out which order is missing if an item is part of a larger multi-customer bundle.<p>What I am trying to accomplish:<p>1. Have a keypad and screen in which a courier arrives and inputs their order number outside as per social distancing&#x2F;NYC law at this time
2. Have another screen for our expediters packing the orders to see the order # for couriers that are already outside waiting so they can pull and run the order out to them. The inside team expediting would then &#x27;bump&#x27; the order so it disappears off the screen allowing them to focus on pulling and packing other orders for couriers waiting<p>One thing to note is that it is absolutely crucial we know this information considering how much volume we do so that we can send couriers on their way FAST – if we let them linger, it becomes a huge disorderly disturbance for neighbors leaving them quite upset.<p>I need to build something that would allow me to do this fairly quickly - any thoughts or suggestions off the shelf or someone willing to help program something for a restaurant group struggling to survive during the restaurant apocalypse?
======
phillipseamore
One point: cut down on time, errors and possibility of infections and have a
camera scan a QR code with the order number instead of the couriers using a
keypad

~~~
dinisp89
Great idea. I did realize that the interactions with couriers are quite a lot
and a huge risk for virus transmission. Are there any 'off the shelf'
platforms like this?

Thanks

